# Liquid Nitrogen - Ice cream



## PolishDeli (Mar 3, 2021)

Made some ice cream for dessert.
The fastest and funnest way to make it is of course with Liquid Nitrogen.

Put the ingredients into a mixing bowl.







Whip until it starts to thicken.






Pour in the LN2. (Wear safety goggles)






Final product.





It gets so cold so fast, that it behaves more like dry cereal at first.
But really, it is the smoothest icecream possible since ice crystals don't have enough time to grow.


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 3, 2021)

Nice, I love the stuff. Never made it, though!

...I'd be REALLY interested to see how it turns out as Mochi- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mochi_ice_cream


----------

